# let's talk cats



## strollingbones (Aug 26, 2009)

cats:  kitty litter...i have a box for each cat. (3)..i use a clumpable litter...fresh paws...i use to use the corn litter but it just went skyhigh in price....nearly 9 bucks a bag.  da man will not do the kitty litter...easter egg hunt.  so i get to clean them all.

toys:  o hell i went out and got tiff some toys....she has played with an ink pin and a empty pill bottle all day...ignores them toys except for the red beam light.  she loves that...

water:  why do cats like my water with ice better than their water with ice?

greenies:  kitty crack.


----------



## alan1 (Aug 26, 2009)

I like my cat meat sauteed with garlic, onion, lemongrass, fish sauce and Thai chili peppers. 
For something more stew like, add coconut milk and chicken stock, top with cilantro.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 26, 2009)

i really am not amused by that.  go derail someone elses thread.


----------



## random3434 (Aug 26, 2009)

Here is the baby playing in a Burger King Hat!


----------



## alan1 (Aug 26, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> i really am not amused by that.  go derail someone elses thread.



Sorry to bust your bubble, but I'm here to amuse me, not you.
Still love ya though.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 26, 2009)

damn they are nearly identical now...tiff and kiki...yours is getting more silver..tiffs stripes arent as defined


----------



## Terry (Aug 26, 2009)

Smokey's favorite toy is a shoestring he just lugs around everywhere.  He loves buttons of all kinds, broke my printer, my answering machine doesn't work.  He wakes me up by standing on my nipples and he is 20 pounds! That shit hurts.


----------



## random3434 (Aug 26, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> damn they are nearly identical now...tiff and kiki...yours is getting more silver..tiffs stripes arent as defined



Yes, and Kiki loves to play with markers, wads of paper, a rubber bracelet....she does love her little stuffed mouse filled with catnip, it's like her Teddy Bear!


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 26, 2009)

so far the red pointer light is the favorite...she likes to play with leaves...tiff is only 3 lbs...she doesnt hurt anything....clark and roland are 11 lbs or so...but they sweeties..well clark is...roland is mean as shit...


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 26, 2009)

smokey is purdy...i like the stripes on his face...unique looking


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 26, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> cats:  kitty litter...i have a box for each cat. (3)..i use a clumpable litter...fresh paws...i use to use the corn litter but it just went skyhigh in price....nearly 9 bucks a bag.  da man will not do the kitty litter...easter egg hunt.  so i get to clean them all.
> 
> toys:  o hell i went out and got tiff some toys....she has played with an ink pin and a empty pill bottle all day...ignores them toys except for the red beam light.  she loves that...
> 
> ...



We spent good coin on this thing (original model) and it has been a godsend...

Automatic Self Cleaning Litter Box Litter-Robot

uses clumping litter and gets changed every 4 days...  We have 2 cats and they took to it quickly...

We had one of the sweeper kinds and this one beats it by a mile...

Edit:  We affectionately refer to it as the Death Star...


----------



## Terry (Aug 26, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> smokey is purdy...i like the stripes on his face...unique looking


Thank you Bones, you've seen the one of him all fat and laying down right?


----------



## Terry (Aug 26, 2009)

Dr.House said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > cats:  kitty litter...i have a box for each cat. (3)..i use a clumpable litter...fresh paws...i use to use the corn litter but it just went skyhigh in price....nearly 9 bucks a bag.  da man will not do the kitty litter...easter egg hunt.  so i get to clean them all.
> ...


If I had a place to put that I would buy it. I don't have any space.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 26, 2009)

now that is one pricey shit house!


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 26, 2009)

Terry said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Yeah - it does need about a 3 ft. cubic area...  We have it in a spare bedroom and since it's automatic there's never a smell issue...


----------



## Terry (Aug 26, 2009)

I empty the litter box daily and use Fresh Step.  I don't have a problem cleaning it daily because it's just part of my routine.  

If my two boys move out soon then I'll have space!


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 26, 2009)

no i havent seen the cat laid out fat and flat..he doesnt look that big in that pic

one thing about 3 boxes is you dont clean daily..the big cats had a great system...one box for solids...one box for liquids...tiff has no respect....she uses their boxes ...and hers.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 26, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> now that is one pricey shit house!



yeah, I hesitated when she told me about it... The wife convinced me to get it, since we both hate the scooping chore...  We've had it for about 2 years and not a problem...  just pull out the bag every 4 days or so and plop in a new one, add some litter, and you're good to go...  some minor cleaning of the outside once a month and it runs like a champ...


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 26, 2009)

yea but i am not sure tiff will be over 5 lbs....so that is a drawback....i assure you i have looked hard at it....the way it works....and i would love to have one...


----------



## Terry (Aug 26, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> no i havent seen the cat laid out fat and flat..he doesnt look that big in that pic
> 
> one thing about 3 boxes is you dont clean daily..the big cats had a great system...one box for solids...one box for liquids...tiff has no respect....she uses their boxes ...and hers.


The picture I posted first is when he was young.  Here he is not long ago. He was sleeping in my son's room. (it is messy too)


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 26, 2009)

he is big boned.  i am gonna show da man da automatic cleaner...but he will just tell me that its up to me...


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 26, 2009)

oo there is one on ebay for around 126 plus 45 bucks shipping....get this...some idiot ask if it was from a non smoking home...hello....do they think their cats shit doesnt smell.


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 26, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> yea but i am not sure tiff will be over 5 lbs....so that is a drawback....i assure you i have looked hard at it....the way it works....and i would love to have one...



we have a smaller kitty and it's adjustable for the weight, but she's about 8 lbs...


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 26, 2009)

tiff weights 3 lbs right now...8 lbs would be great...for her


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 26, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> oo there is one on ebay for around 126 plus 45 bucks shipping....get this...some idiot ask if it was from a non smoking home...hello....do they think their cats shit doesnt smell.



lol...  thats funneh...

I think the wife got ours new off ebay too, come to think of it...  shipping is high because it's a friggin' huge box...


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 26, 2009)

how big is this thing?  i didnt check that....you can buy anything on ebay


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 26, 2009)

Measures 24 by 22 by 29 inches;

that is a tall thing


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 26, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> tiff weights 3 lbs right now...8 lbs would be great...for her



I love the name...lol  tiff... 

As a Photoshop person, that's a great name...


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 26, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> Measures 24 by 22 by 29 inches;
> 
> that is a tall thing



Yeah - it want's it's space...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 26, 2009)

LUMPY 16 years​


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Aug 26, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> cats:  kitty litter...i have a box for each cat. (3)..i use a clumpable litter...fresh paws...i use to use the corn litter but it just went skyhigh in price....nearly 9 bucks a bag.  da man will not do the kitty litter...easter egg hunt.  so i get to clean them all.
> 
> toys:  o hell i went out and got tiff some toys....she has played with an ink pin and a empty pill bottle all day...ignores them toys except for the red beam light.  she loves that...
> 
> ...



You got my attention with the thread title.

Then again when someone says cats i think of this

Lou's Custom Exhaust - Plymouth, MA - Catalytic Converter Replacements

I used to have 2 siamese cats, they were cool and good hunters.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 26, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> LUMPY 16 years​



lumpy is female right?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 26, 2009)

Kookamunga cat nip toys. They are shaped like a banana and they go CRAZY for them. Two of my cats will ONLY drink out of cups.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 27, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > LUMPY 16 years​
> ...



Yes , We have  her only surviving son Tom around here somewhere..
He is orange and  has a tail.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 27, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> Measures 24 by 22 by 29 inches;
> 
> that is a tall thing



Finally figured out you weren't talking about a cat!


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 27, 2009)

calico males are very rare....


----------



## Care4all (Aug 27, 2009)

ok, have very loved cat for 12 years, she's big ass....20lbs, only had matt and me her whole life, except the week my sister had her when she captured her from the street and had her fixed, then she gave her to matt and I.... mostly inside cat. 

Stray kitten 4-5 months old, chased up a tree and in to our pond by big ass dog....i don't see this, just hear the commotion, could have been a squirrel neighbor's dog was chasing, couldn't see at first.  Finally find dripping wet kitten on side of pond, approached the poor thing and she ran like the dickens from me.  

I feel sorry for it, put out food away from house under the apple tree near seating....food is gone next day, don't see cat...this goes on for about a week...finally see cat, but she runs away when i get near....a week later of feeding and she is running out of the woods when she sees me with food, but still won't come close.

This whole time, because of furry patches where balls should be, we think this is a MALE cat...but can't get close enough to know for certain....it is real real real skinny, even with us feeding it...?  I think, HE must have worms?  Another month passes, still feeding cat, still skinny as heck...but won't let us touch him/her...runs up to us, but stays at least 5 feet away...

Matt gets home from work one evening and there in the yard is the cat, with another cat...big red striped cat...they are just hanging out, stray cat brings red cat over to where our food area for her is, like she is showing off to red cat, that she found a home where people feed her...i think, hmmmm this must be her sibling or something for her to be so friendly to this red cat?  (silly me)

another month passes, of which we managed to get her to sleep in our shed during major rain storm, by leaving door opened and putting some food in there....she then sees shed as new home, but every noise makes her run out of it, to see what's going on...very nervous cat, with great ears, one tiny sound and she was out of the shed looking for what made it.

Finally capture her, with fresh roasted chicken, matt gets her to vet, vet says she's pregnant...

AH HA!  Red cat was hanging around so he could do the Naughty with her, and she was a willing slut!   (must be a liberal  )

had her fixed, dewormed, all the shots, kept her upstairs and beloved cat downstairs, with a door in between, keep that cat away from beloved cat for 10 days as doc advised, long enough for her to heel...she had 5 kittens that died when she was fixed.

Bottom line, my cat HATES HER...and I mean, hates her...I have never in my life heard the kind of aweful sounds coming out of my beloved cat's mouth...certain my parents in Florida could hear this sound of hers, all the way from maine...

little cat, 6lbs, tries to play submissive...at least 20 times now, beloved cat has gotten to small cat and tumbled and screamed and rolled with her....but small cat keeps coming back for more??????????

She doesn't want to be relegated upstairs when all the people and action are downstairs.

Yesterday I nap on couch downstairs, beloved cat in there with me, small cat, while I am sleeping, comes and lays on me and falls asleep too....that's what I am guessing, I wake up to god aweful cat screams and running over my body to get away from beloved cat...nother major cat fight, thank God, I did not get hurt, but this time it was close call!  

HELP!  Will this EVER END, will cats be able to tolerate eachother SOME DAY?

I am clueless on this stuff?

beloved cat, was first and only cat....she is really hurt by all of this too...  along with the little kitty who just wants to be part of the pak...


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 27, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> calico males are very rare....


I did not know that, so new kitty is probably a girl kitty...


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 27, 2009)

cats can take as long as a year to accept the new comer....clark accept tiff within a week...roland still aint to fond of her....but noruns over to beat her head with his paw...she was like a bobbled headed doll for weeks...now they are calmer..

if your kitty is calico it is most likely female....how can you people not tell the difference?


----------



## Care4all (Aug 27, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> cats can take as long as a year to accept the new comer....clark accept tiff within a week...roland still aint to fond of her....but noruns over to beat her head with his paw...she was like a bobbled headed doll for weeks...now they are calmer..
> 
> if your kitty is calico it is most likely female....how can you people not tell the difference?



my cat is a grey and white, new kitty is white with black circles, like a jersey cow, with feet and legs like a Jack Rabbit...can jump over five feet from a standing position!  

She can clearly get away from my big fat cat, but she takes the beating most every time Abbey attacks her.

I am so clueless on this stuff!  I feel sorry for both cats, especially Abbey.


----------



## Xenophon (Aug 27, 2009)

My cat loves the store toys, its just a matter of making them interesting for a cat.

One trick is to dip the cloth mice in catnip, most cats will love that.

His fav toy however is a piece of wire, like all cats, they pick what they want to play with.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 27, 2009)

When I find the pics of cats and ferret from years past I'll post them. Son was living in South Dakota. He was looking to rent a place went with the owner to check the rental. They got there and the previous renter had left this ferret there. Poor thing was almost starved to death. Guy told son he could have it. Son took it to vet got it all healed so forth. Son moved back here brought ferret with him. Daughter had just brought me the Siamese kitten. Thing was almost wild not friendly at all. So son puts kitten in cage with Otto his ferret. Son and I had not seen each other for a few months so we are talking along not paying attention and all the sudden hear kitten screaming. Look over at pen and Otto the ferret has kitten in a choke hold cleaning kittens ears. Kitten and ferret become best of friends. We made a huge pen outside for them for daytime and put swings, pipes, stairs and toys in day house pen for them. They would play and sleep all day together in their pen together. Local gal told me ferrets kill cats. I told her hem did not know that but Otto loves lil kitty.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 27, 2009)

my cat says screw the toys, give me the cardboard box!


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 27, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> cats can take as long as a year to accept the new comer....clark accept tiff within a week...roland still aint to fond of her....but noruns over to beat her head with his paw...she was like a bobbled headed doll for weeks...now they are calmer..
> 
> if your kitty is calico it is most likely female....how can you people not tell the difference?


Kitty still at daughters I've only seen pics


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 27, 2009)

Care,

Several years ago I was in PetSmart and they had cats up for adoption.  My brother was in need of a cat so I adopted it.  I kept him for a week b/4 I gave him to my brother.  Yeah, yeah the adoption place was kept in the dark.  

Anyway the whole week he was here my cat - an only, indoor cat - freaked out!  The adopted cat -Knighty- was kept in a big cage that the adoption people lent us.  Our cat was a complete and total spaz.  I have no idea what would have happened had we kept the cat but I understand your situation.  

When we adopted our dog from the SPCA, the cat was freaked at first but adjusted.  They basically ignore each other except for when they're hungry. Then they're both crabby and mouthy -- just like kids.  The cat hisses and swats at the dog.  The other night the dog was laying under the coffee table, cat jumps up on table, realizes the dog is there (the cat always has a look of surprise when he sees the dog -- like he hasn't figured out she's staying? lol), hisses at dog, dog makes the mistake of _looking _at the cat, cat beats the shit out of dog's nose (cat is declawed).  Cat gets yelled at, dog gets pats.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 27, 2009)

everyone calm down...normally and i say normally cats and dogs will work it out..the fussing is sound and fury.  or sound and furry

<---slays me


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 27, 2009)

Why is it you never see any cats around those eating establishments that serve Oriental food?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 28, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> I like my cat meat sauteed with garlic, onion, lemongrass, fish sauce and Thai chili peppers.
> For something more stew like, add coconut milk and chicken stock, top with cilantro.



[youtube]wOy2QCssTaI[/youtube]


----------



## Terry (Aug 28, 2009)

OH heck...LMAO  

My cat got up in my computer chair so I spun him around and the cat loves it.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 28, 2009)

I do not go down easy ... or sit well.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 28, 2009)

Terry said:


> OH heck...LMAO
> 
> My cat got up in my computer chair so I spun him around and the cat loves it.



I miss my cats ... they use to sit on my lap when I was on the computer, after a long night of scrubbing the kitchen and cooking fast food ... it was the most relaxing thing in the world for me. Programming away petting the cats ... *les sigh* I hate living in the big city more everyday.


----------



## Terry (Aug 28, 2009)

My cat is begging me to spin him again!


----------



## Terry (Aug 28, 2009)

KK why not get another cat?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 28, 2009)

Terry said:


> KK why not get another cat?



None of the affordable apartments in this now lame city allow pets of any kind. It's stupid, unless they are service animals ... thinking of going back on Social Security long enough to get that. But really, thinking of moving down to Tucson again, Seattle is no longer the city I grew up in, but Tucson is just like Seattle use to be.


----------



## Terry (Aug 28, 2009)

Well good luck to you but if you're going to move, you might want to do more homework of where and ask yourself just why stay on the west coast. 

I've lived in many states and there are only a few states right now I wish to live in and the one I'm in now..is not one of them.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 28, 2009)

Terry said:


> Well good luck to you but if you're going to move, you might want to do more homework of where and ask yourself just why stay on the west coast.
> 
> I've lived in many states and there are only a few states right now I wish to live in and the one I'm in now..is not one of them.



I have traveled across the country and lived in many states from 18 to 27 years of age. Lived in Indianapolis even, Covington Louisiana (just north of New Orleans), a few cities in Montana, Durango Colorado, for at least a year each, Tucson for a total of almost 3 or 4 years. The weather in Tucson I liked the best, my arthritis liked it to, and the people were kind of cool, very laid back.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 28, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> cats:  kitty litter...i have a box for each cat. (3)..i use a clumpable litter...fresh paws...i use to use the corn litter but it just went skyhigh in price....nearly 9 bucks a bag.  da man will not do the kitty litter...easter egg hunt.  so i get to clean them all.
> 
> toys:  o hell i went out and got tiff some toys....she has played with an ink pin and a empty pill bottle all day...ignores them toys except for the red beam light.  she loves that...
> 
> ...


Your cat should meet my cat.
My cat is an evil bitch but I love her, I will be petting her and she will bite my hand, my son will sit on her and pull her tail but she will just swat him, mind you she is de clawed.
And if you have a ponytail you are screwed.


----------



## Terry (Aug 28, 2009)

OH I see, in that case good choice! I loved Montana when I lived there too.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 28, 2009)

Terry said:


> OH I see, in that case good choice! I loved Montana when I lived there too.



Winter was too harsh. I kinda liked Colorado, but it was too expensive to live there. Though once I finally figure out where I want to live the rest of my life I will likely just take on all the work I can, which means I could live anywhere with my rep. But starting off in a new city is always hard, so cheaper is better.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 29, 2009)

My big tabby gets and the arm of the couch and hangs his head over the edge of the arm. He LOVES to be spanked and is the only one of my cats who actually LIKES the dog. He lets her stick her nose up his butt so I figure that means he likes her.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Aug 29, 2009)

Better watch out Santorim it's CAT ON DOG LOVE! LOL!


----------



## Terry (Aug 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > OH I see, in that case good choice! I loved Montana when I lived there too.
> ...


I hear you about Montana.  I loved it there but during the winter time, I just didn't go outside much. I did get acclimated to some of the cold.  I could go out in 30 degree temp with only a sweater where as before, I would be in a heavy winter coat. 

It is expensive to move, but being a military spouse who has moved at least 13 times kind of miss it.  It became an adventure to move!  I often joked with my husband saying "We need to buy another home that way ever 3 years I can move from one house to the other".  

Your Health though should be the number one concern for where you want to live.  We use to always choose  the best school within a 50 mile radius of the base.  Dang after thinking about this..I realize I really want to move.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 29, 2009)

Terry said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...



i love to move and try new places!  At the time my father was in the air force, we moved about once a year, two if i was lucky...3 yrs if a tour overseas, of which we did 2, 3yrs in puerto rico, and 3 years in italy/with some time in Germany....spent alot of time at my grandparents in brooklyn between transfers and finding new homes in the new places and while dad was serving in Viet Nam....

i've gotten my husband used to it....together we have moved 5 times now, our latest here in maine....all of our family is in florida though and someday, we plan to be back there!  It's cool when you are looking to further your career, and where the new job is, doesn't matter....you have no reservations on moving.  We were never able to have children together so, i KNOW this has made moving less of a concern for us than it would be with others with children!

we look at moving as an adventure!  

care


----------



## Luissa (Aug 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > Well good luck to you but if you're going to move, you might want to do more homework of where and ask yourself just why stay on the west coast.
> ...



where did you live at in Montana?


----------



## Terry (Aug 29, 2009)

Luissa said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...


Great Falls, Malmstrom AFB


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 29, 2009)

Luissa said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Terry said:
> ...



Most of the time was Missoulla ... however you spell it. Went to other parts of the state to, it was too pretty to not at least see the whole thing.


----------



## Terry (Aug 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


That wasn't too far from Great Falls.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 29, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


we almost moved to Missoula when I was younger. but I have spent a lot of time in Montana for one my mom helped with the carrousel in Missoula and painted the one in Helena. Montana is very beautiful, last year we went over the Rockies the back way where you end up in Anaconda, I don't think I have seen anywhere more beautiful.


----------



## Luissa (Aug 29, 2009)

Terry said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


cool been there once, my brother just drove through there last week actually.
I love the 10,000 silver dollar bar closer to the Idaho border, I used to beg my parents to stop there when we driving to see my brother in Wyomning every summer.


----------



## Vel (Aug 30, 2009)

We're having the great cat war here this week. About 6 years ago a little tortieshell manx showed up on the doorstep. She was pregnant as all female strays seem to be. We brought her in and she soon gave birth to 4 black and white kittens. My younger daughter said, ( hear teenage girl drama voice ) " MOM, WE CAN'T SEPARATE THE FAMILY!! " so we kept them all on the condition that when she moved out, THEY moved with her. She and the 5 kitties moved out about three years ago. Since then, we've somehow managed to aquire 6 more cats. 5 of the 6 are "porch" kitties and rarely want to come in the house but the 6th, Simon, is a spoiled monster that adopted my husband and is exclusively an indoor kitty. ( And yes, I spoiled the monster rotten and because he's such a great source of amusement, Simon gets away with just about anything) 
 Our daughter has gone on vacation this week and all of her kitties are here. Her cats are feuding because one of them had a UTI months ago and must have smelled weird, so now the brothers ( both neutered ) are being territorial. Her cats were all raised here so they mostly think they're home. Simon first decided that it would be fun to have something besides the dog and us to attack, but soon realized that the other cats are more mature and don't want to play. Now he's just pissed about it all. It's going to be a long week.


----------



## ncarolinadixie (Sep 10, 2009)

Poo Poo on litter boxes!!! Train your cats to use the toilet if they're strictly inside cats. If they go outside at all housebreak them away from a litter box!! Both my boys will use the toilet if it's rainy or ugly outside or they'll go outside when the weather is nice. Now, mind you, we have a 6ft fence around an acre and a half of our property so they and the mutants (my two loveable dawgs) can have plenty of room to run and play and poop for that matter. Training the boys to use the toilet was a fairly easy thing to do actually. You can buy the training litter thingy to get them started at Petsmart. NOW if I could only teach them how to flush we'd have it made!!


----------

